# zubarii iraqi crested tumblers



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

these birds were brought to the usa by my good friends 
they are like iranian high flyers but with full crested the most accepted colors are all white, all black ,white and black splashies
the females crested seems small but thats from mateing


----------



## iraqitumbler (Sep 19, 2010)

are those from zubair iraq? and do they flip sideways like basrawis


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

they look nice but a little on the ruffled side , hope they are in good health


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

the male has a broken wing when i got him but he ok and still produces female is all good and iraqi tumbler naw these are from sumawah but i got ones from basrah iraq they r called lout cheak my website lol yah i have both tumblers and the one ones that go from side to side


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

they like neyalee same flying style


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

i hav the same thing but they don't tumble.
but stays for about 8+ hours
crested ones with black eyes


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

r they aramanian high flyers but i had them the tumble theses tumble like turkish tumblers


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

solid whites come with black eyes but solid black preal and the splashs some time peral or black or mismatched eyes


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

nice looking birds thx for sharing the pics


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

n/p bro nice to get good feedback


----------



## nizamo (May 16, 2007)

hi hasseian_313and friends,

i have similar bird like yours but i do not know their breed. i just got from local petshop and it is looks like in your pictures. then i bought it. i will try to breed this pair and will try release their young bird. i hope they fly like tumbler pigeon. i will upload picture later, so u can see and leave some comment.


----------



## nizamo (May 16, 2007)

hasseian_313,

can u tell us the characteristics of these breed such as:

1. body size
2. beak size
3. eye colour
4. how many tail feather
5. it is their wing feather reach tail 

thanks


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

highly doubt the are the same for only a few have these birds the person who broght them to the usa is a good friend of mine but the ones you have might be aramanian highflyers and the ones he bought he gave to few ppl and i am one of them


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Those are truely beautiful birds. I wish I could find stock that high quality to start my loft in the spring. 
Thanks for sharing the pictures of your amazing birds. 

Wayne


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*nice looking bird*

They sure are some nice looking birds, they remind me of this guy but yours are black. I wonder what a mix would look like? Maybe all white. >Kevin


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

thnx wayne but hard to find they are rare and numbers are low even in my firends birds thier are bout lets say no more than 20 pure ones in the usa and pat that red one is bad wish it was in balck pot anothor pic from diffrent angle pliz and thanx all


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

id never mix lol


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*mix*



hasseian_313 said:


> id never mix lol


 Me either, I let that bird out by herself and she flew around the property for about 15 minutes and came to rest, I then let out 5 birds I know will fly around once and then go up. Sure enough she folowed them and they where up about an hour and 30 so I say not bad for a young bird first flight and second for the others. I will get more hours flight out of them next year I am sure. I do not fly comp so it really does not mater to me if they stay up as long as they come home. 

I really can't tell the true beauty of yours, it looks like they are tightly caged and need someplace to bath. >Kevin


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

will bro male is old he is about 5yrs old he was the sone of the orginal pair ya im waiting to fix a room in the basment for winter and ill let them bathe n stuff


----------



## firebird53 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have birds that look like yours look for my thread ( can some one idenify these pigeons)


----------

